# 721 guide viewing area



## virtualsmith (Jul 16, 2002)

Does anyone know how to change the viewing area on the 721? My guide gets cut off on the left so that you can't see the first one or two numbers of the channel number. This is really only a problem with the OTA locals, because I can't see what channel is 2, 4, 7, 9, etc. (I can never remember if "KDVR" is NBC/CBS/whatever).

I have tried to change the viewing area or move it around on my TV (a 27" Sanyo that is at least 5 years old) but there are no options for it. Is there anyway to change this on the receiver itself?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

I have noticed the same problem on mine. Looks like there is 
room on the right and Dish can just move it over with a software fix.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They did ask about this problem without me even mentioning this to me. The dishplayer has a fix for this that came with the original software to move the screen to its proper place. The 721 did not come with this software originally. The only receivers that do this are the ones that are going to be used for internet access in the future, kind of like how you can adjust your computer moniter. They did say that they would fix this in a future software release.

So do just the local channels mapped below 100 do this or all of them even above 100?


----------



## virtualsmith (Jul 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *So do just the local channels mapped below 100 do this or all of them even above 100? *


All of the channels get at least their first number cut off, it is just more apparent and hampering on the OTA channels that just have one number (2/4/7/9/etc.) vs. all the other channels that are three digits and you can see their last two.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by virtualsmith _
> *Does anyone know how to change the viewing area on the 721?*


Interesting - I have a widescreen TV and the right and left margins are fine. But the top and bottom of the guide is cut off a little. Since I have no choice I can live with this, but I do hope there's a fix someday.

- Bill


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

I, too, have this problem. I have an older Mit 35" direct view. My DVD's, and VCR tapes are just fine (as is the regular programming screen) , but the 721 program guide "bleeds" into the left side, cutting off two and three digits of the channel numbers. The problem worsens on the lower left part of the screen.

I mentioned this to the advanced tech a couple weeks ago when I was having MUCH trouble with my receiver (it has since been changed out for a new one, but the bleeding has not improved).

The tech said that he was not aware of this problem, but would report it.


----------



## Nordug (Aug 6, 2002)

I used "Avia Guide to Home Theater" to adjust the overscan on my Sony Wega to around 4% and the guide now has plenty of room on all edges. Alot of TVs come out of the box with 6-8% overscan!


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nordug _
> *I used "Avia Guide to Home Theater" to adjust the overscan on my Sony Wega to around 4% and the guide now has plenty of room on all edges. Alot of TVs come out of the box with 6-8% overscan!*


Been there, done that - my overscan is 3.5% all the way around. The problem is the Guide from the 721, not the TV.

- Bill


----------



## Nordug (Aug 6, 2002)

I guess it must vary by TV, I have about 1/2 inch of room on the left side of the guide and nothing cut off at the top or bottom.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Some televisions cut off the satelite tv picture, I have seen non pvr units used on tv's that had done this and it be the tv. 

An advanced tech at Dish ASKED me if a 721 was doing this in some survey, so they must be aware of a problem. The dishplayer has an adjustment that you can make to fix this but the 721 does not and I think they need to add to software later on to allow this.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Some televisions cut off the satelite tv picture, I have seen non pvr units used on tv's that had done this and it be the tv.*


Sounds reasonable, but I had a 501 for a few weeks and never saw the Guide being cut off. The problem began with the 721. This is not serious, just an annoyance. 

- Bill


----------

